# Questions about Lexapro



## lookingood (Sep 12, 2002)

Could anyone please give me some info about Lexapro. I just started taking this med three days ago and Im slowly going to work my way up to 10 mg but my problems are terrible watery D which I have no contol over. This is during the day and at night during my sleep. Plus Im very depressed because of this problem. My dr says this is the answer to my problems but Im not to sure about that. Could anyone tell me does lexapro stop the D and form the stools up? Will this med really give a person back their lives to where they can leave their house and not live in fear?


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i too take this. ive been taking 10mg for 7 weeks now and the tummy pain i get constantly hasnt gone. however, im having a bowel movement far less that i used to but it took about 3-4 wks for that to start happening. to begin with i got a lot of diahoea and i also had blurred vision and sweating on 2 occasions. my doctor said this was a side effect and all side effects vanished after 14 days. i also got nausea and lost my appetite for a few days. i take an anti spasmodic and fybogel with this. fybogel bulks up stools and softens them which has also helped. im going back to my doc tomorrow. he said this is a very effective drug but its just a shame the tummy pain i get all day every day hasnt gone. i am able to go out more without worrying and rushing around. that took a few wks to start happening.


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

I take it for C and panick attacks with some major depression episodes. I've been on for about 7 or 8 weeks now. My highs are higher, but I am under SO MUCH STRESS right now that my bowels can still be messed up at times. It has lessened my stomach cramps to some degree. Usually, when I start my period I get bad cramps and D. This time it wasn't too bad. I didn't think the drug was doing much for me, but a few days ago I started feeling like I used to - very paranoid that something bad would happen, feeilng of inpending doom, upper stomach pain, chest pain, and being very irratable. It made me realize just how "normal" this drug has made me. Granted, I'm not singing showtunes and skipping down the street! I just feel more level, which is really what I wanted. I really don't want to feel unnaturally happy. A friend of mine was on Prozac and that's how he was all the time. He had to get off of it becuase he just couldn't feel anything but happiness and numbness. I hope this continues to help me becuase I really don't want to up the dose. I read somewhere that the effectivness does not change much from 10 to 20 mg, but the side effects do become more noticable.


----------

